# The Talking Centipede



## fedup (Mar 8, 2017)

A single guy decided life would be more fun 
if he had a pet.
So he went to the pet store 
and told the owner ...
that he wanted to buy an unusual pet.
After some discussion, 
he finally bought a talking centipede, 
(100-legged bug), 
which came in a little white box 
to use for his house.
He took the box back home, 
found a good
spot for the box, 
and decided he would start off 
by taking his new pet 
to church with him.
So he asked the centipede
in the box, 
"Would you like to go 
to church with me today? 
We will have a good time."
But
there was no answer 
from his new pet.
This bothered him a bit, 
but he waited a few minutes 
and then asked again, 
"How about
going 
to church with me 
and receive blessings?"
But again, 
there was no answer 
from his new friend and pet. 
So he waited 
a few minutes more, 
thinking about the situation.
The guy decided 
to invite the centipede 
one last time.
This time he 
put his face up against 
the centipede's house and shouted,
"Hey, in there! 
Would you like to go 
to 
church with me 
and learn about God?" 
This time, 
a little voice 
came out of the box,
"I heard you the first time!
I'm putting
my shoes on!"


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2017)

gogromnas33 said:


> Read all from the top to the bottom, and do not get it ;d



he has 100 feet and he is putting shoes on.


----------

